# promise RAID - schaltet sich einfach aush



## edi (20. Oktober 2002)

hilfe 

mein raid schaltet sich manchmal einfach grundlos aus.
Manchmal nur eine hdd dann beide. (meistens auf ner Lan wenn ich was sauge..)

habn fasttrack 133er raid


thx a lot
edi


----------



## eViLaSh (21. Oktober 2002)

klinkt nach nem wärmeproblem !

evtl. näher untersuchen.


-> festplattenkühler


----------



## edi (21. Oktober 2002)

auf der 120er wäre ehn hdd kühler oben
hm

naja mal genauer untersuchen


thx 
edi


----------



## eViLaSh (22. Oktober 2002)

wieviel festplatten hast du den insgesammt ?

und was für ein NT ?

und woran merkst du das sie aus gehen ?


----------



## Strider (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von edi _
> *hilfe
> 
> mein raid schaltet sich manchmal einfach grundlos aus.
> ...



Welchen Typ Festplatten verwendest Du denn ? Möglichwerweise IBM Deskstar 120 GXP ?
Die haben nicht den besten Ruf in punkto Ausfallsicherheit.
Die Ursache kann aber auch einfacher sein: ein nicht ganz einwandfreies UDMA-Kabel zum Beispiel. 
Hat mir mal den letzten Nerv geraubt - eine einzige gequetschte Ader und Ärger hoch zehn !
Am besten besorgst Du Dir die schicken UDMA-Rundkabel (gibt´s so ab 10 Euro und in zig Varianten (die Edelversion mit Metallgeflechtabschirmung am Kabel und Kupferfolie am Stecker muss nicht sein... ;-)

Ansonsten gibt´s bei RAID-Arrays manchmal Ärger, wenn Du verschiedene Plattentypen mixt (obwohl das theoretisch kein Problem sein dürfte).
Ich glaube Maxtor und Fujitsu machen zusammen Ärger - aber nagel mich nicht drauf fest.
Am Besten immer 2 (4) gleiche Platten verwenden...

Hope that helps !

Cya -

Strider


----------



## edi (22. Oktober 2002)

naja
sind 2 maxtor pladden

-
naja des eine kabel is scho ziemlich im ***** ;D
werd ich mir mal schnell neues
besorgen

thx a lot

edi


----------

